# Hello everyone!



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello! My names Brittany! I have a male tabby thats 9months old now. Also I'll be adopting a new little girl tomorrow! I'm new to this so...hope this forum will help me out with my little fur-babies! Thanks


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Brittany, I'm Mike, the butler/can-opener/man-friday for the Jellicle Tribe, a loose band of rogue cats of dubious lineage. Welcome to the forum, and feel free to look around and make yourself at home.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Brittany. I'm sure you'll find lots of help here, we have alot of knowledgeable and friendly members :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats! and welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to the forum. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Brittney, enjoy your time with us here.


----------

